# hello from kentucky!



## spottedkitty (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi everyone 

my name is Amanda, and I have a 3 yr old mixed breed cat. he was from a feral litter. i got him when he was just 4 weeks old, but luckily he is a healthy wonderful kitty! His name is Train. he is a HUGE cat.


----------



## Administrator (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome to Catforum!


----------



## Administrator (Apr 22, 2010)

Btw, please make sure you review the rules thread and sign off on it.


----------

